# Looking for fishing buddies



## mav1fishing

Have 2110 Nautic Star. Off on Sunday & Monday. PM me


----------



## Dawg

What area do you fish?


----------



## mav1fishing

Willing to travel, Been out to POC, Galveston, was thinking about going out to Port Arthur...Still learning, not a pro yet...


----------



## jasmin.hatcher

Pls suggest some areas for fishing..


----------



## mav1fishing

Going to Sabine Lake Tuesday.


----------



## MurDoc04

Sabine lake is producing some monster trout on the south end and blacks bayou!


----------



## ducktape

*need fishing buddy with boat*

looking for some one to fish portmansfield tournament 7/27-7/28 fri and sat
will pay for gas and split the winnings-calcutta


----------



## sea hunt 202

I am up for weekday fishing cause I fish with my wife on weekends, and I do not get enough fishing in so let me know.


----------



## MRGLOCK

*North Padre Island*

If you ever come down to NPI look me up.I live on the island and have a boat slip If you stay a couple days! just pm me if you ever decide to come this way.

DON M.


----------



## Moonshine

I'm always up for Sabine fishing. I have a 22' bay champ. I work offshore so my timing is off and on.


----------



## Fishon21

*Sabine lake fishing*

Hello brother

I fish sabine just about every time i have a chance , i've been studying the lake and fishing it for the last 4 years and doing pretty good. i have a out of state la lic so when the flounder start there run i can still get a 10 fish limit and fall fishing in sabine is great. i'm serious about my fishing so let's do it . i also have a boat and live north of houston but don't mine the drive. call or pm me and lets talk 2812215528
Thanks Terry:an2:


----------



## sea hunt 202

hay Don where are located I am in missouri city tx 77459


----------



## Parafirediesel

Fireman schedule...fish week days alot will split fuel and bait if you want....have 18ft center console.....fish at least once a week. Pm if you still need someone for Mon. Would really like to see how that model of Nautic Star is....just had our firstand will be needing a more family friendly boat.


----------



## lpminkaty

*fishing*

sent u a PM thank you


----------



## Fishon21

*F B*

Are you just toying with us


----------



## TX CHICKEN

I just moved to Port Arthur and left my boat in San Antonio. I am usually off Monday and Tuesday and willing to do my share of work and $$. I am fishing with a guide next Monday and Tuesday since I have no experience in the area.


----------

